# Developing Film @ CVS



## scialpi_kyle

I am warning you know, I went to CVS the other week to get some 35mm film developed, 24 exposures, on the box were i took the form to fill our for my film it said that it would take 7 days, and the price was abour $14, which is pretty good comparied to walgreens whose price is $12 for 3 weeks. So I gave it to the man and came back in a week, I walk in and say "I dropped off a roll of film a week ago and I am here to pick it up." There was a man who confronted me and said, it takes three weeks.... so we looked and just like he said my film wasnt there. They have false advetizing,  and threr price if $2 higher than at wallgreens who hs better qualty prints, so unless CVS is the only place to get your film developed, DONT DO IT


----------



## astroNikon

Good to know.   I was just going to take a roll of 35mm to CVS.
Walgreens is across the street.


Edit: I actually was going to take a 35mm roll .. I pulled it out of an old Minolta camera I had.  I'm curious what's on the roll !!


----------



## gsgary

Don't let other people develop your film do it yourself, take full control


----------



## jcdeboever

I heard good things about Dwayne's photo. Pricing seems in line.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

Or The Darkroom in San Clemente. Or Blue Moon in Portland. Mail order can be the best option.

Neither/none of those drugstores in my area are the best places to take film.


----------



## 480sparky

gsgary said:


> Don't let other people develop your film do it yourself, take full control



So everyone needs to be able to develop D-76, E-6 and C-41 at home?


----------



## astroNikon

I don't drink coffee,
so I can't develop film.


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> Or The Darkroom in San Clemente. Or Blue Moon in Portland. Mail order can be the best option.
> 
> Neither/none of those drugstores in my area are the best places to take film.



Agreed ^^  The drug stores are just sending the film out, most likely to any of the labs mentioned in this thread, so cut out the middleman and just send them directly. Or, as Gary said, learn to develop the film yourself, _especially_ b&w, which is super easy and a lot cheaper. Color is a bit trickier only because of more sensitive temperature requirements, but it's still not rocket science


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I don't drink coffee,
> so I can't develop film.



Oh darlin', you would NOT want to drink the Caffenol


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't drink coffee,
> so I can't develop film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh darlin', you would NOT want to drink the Caffenol
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to drink coffee either !!


----------



## 480sparky

limr said:


> ,,,,,,,,The drug stores are just sending the film out, ,,,,,,,,,



And the sad part is, some are not returning your negs.  They soup the film, scan the images, then electronically send the files back to the point of origin.  By the time the customer comes back to pick up the (usually VERY low-resolution) prints, the film has been destroyed.


----------



## gsgary

480sparky said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let other people develop your film do it yourself, take full control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone needs to be able to develop D-76, E-6 and C-41 at home?
Click to expand...

Why not I do


----------



## tufopix

It's too bad they don't have the 48hr processing anymore. Back when I was first getting into photography, I was told not to go back to a CVS once after having some film developed there. They had an in-store photo lab. I had some slide film that I wanted to have cross processed, so I tossed it in one of their envelopes, checked "c41", gave it to the lady and left without thinking much of it. When I returned the next day to pick it up, the lady's eyes got big when I gave her my name and she ran to get the manager. They asked nervously if the film was for some important project or job and were slightly relieved when I said it wasn't. They then told me there was a problem when they developed the film and that it's all ruined. I said "Oh, you mean the bluish-green color shift?" and thought they were gonna slap me when they realized it was my intended result. Apparently, they freaked out when they saw the end result and spent a good chunk of time firing off phone calls to CVS corporate, other photo labs and anyone they could think of to figure out what went wrong and what they could do to fix it all before the guy with the "professional" film came back to pick it up. I got a good laugh out of it and was pretty happy with the results. Scans of some negatives I've had developed there were pretty low res and looked really compressed tho.

I have a million rolls I need to develop. I'll probably mail most of them off and do a few at home.


----------



## gsgary

tufopix said:


> It's too bad they don't have the 48hr processing anymore. Back when I was first getting into photography, I was told not to go back to a CVS once after having some film developed there. They had an in-store photo lab. I had some slide film that I wanted to have cross processed, so I tossed it in one of their envelopes, checked "c41", gave it to the lady and left without thinking much of it. When I returned the next day to pick it up, the lady's eyes got big when I gave her my name and she ran to get the manager. They asked nervously if the film was for some important project or job and were slightly relieved when I said it wasn't. They then told me there was a problem when they developed the film and that it's all ruined. I said "Oh, you mean the bluish-green color shift?" and thought they were gonna slap me when they realized it was my intended result. Apparently, they freaked out when they saw the end result and spent a good chunk of time firing off phone calls to CVS corporate, other photo labs and anyone they could think of to figure out what went wrong and what they could do to fix it all before the guy with the "professional" film came back to pick it up. I got a good laugh out of it and was pretty happy with the results. Scans of some negatives I've had developed there were pretty low res and looked really compressed tho.
> 
> I have a million rolls I need to develop. I'll probably mail most of them off and do a few at home.


This is another reason why you should develop the film yourself


----------



## 480sparky

gsgary said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let other people develop your film do it yourself, take full control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone needs to be able to develop D-76, E-6 and C-41 at home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not I do
Click to expand...


I suppose you butcher your own meat, roof your own house, represent yourself in court cases and perform surgery on your family.


----------



## gsgary

480sparky said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let other people develop your film do it yourself, take full control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone needs to be able to develop D-76, E-6 and C-41 at home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not I do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose you butcher your own meat, roof your own house, represent yourself in court cases and perform surgery on your family.
Click to expand...

Yes I roof my own house because I'm a joiner


----------

